# Lenny's - Juice Review



## Hooked (20/5/21)

​
*LENNY’S COFFEE
(LOCAL)*

*Flavour Description: *
“Coffee like “Oom Japie” use to make it. Strong, bold and served in an enamel cup.”

*VG/PG:* Unstated
*Nic*: 6mg

*My comments: *

Don’t you just love the humour on the label: “Eish”, “Lekker” and “Moer Koffie”? That made my day before I even opened the bottle!

When I started vaping it ... WOW! WOW! WOW! Lenny’s is one of the best coffees I’ve vaped!

It is indeed a strong, bold, coffee. The robust flavour comes through immediately – no hiding in the corner for this one. One can almost taste the coffee beans. There is an undertone of another flavour – a slightly nutty flavour. It has very little sweetness, but neither is it bitter.

Lenny’s is a brilliant wake-‘n-vape – and it keeps you going throughout the day too!

And just who is Lenny? I was curious, so I contacted Capital Vapes BoogaBooga, from whom I had bought the coffee. It turns out that Lenny works there.

Kudos to you, Lenny @Eequinox, for this excellent coffee!

View attachment 230198


*Would I buy this juice again:* Without hesitation!

​
Mod: Eleaf iJust3
Coil: Smok 0.15ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #184*

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (20/5/21)

@zadiac Since you like a strong coffee, try this one!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## zadiac (20/5/21)

Hooked said:


> @zadiac Since you like a strong coffee, try this one!!



Thanks. Will do so!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (20/5/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 230192
> 
> 
> View attachment 230194
> ...


@Hooked Hi there

This is quite the surprise where do i start ....I am over the moon that someone enjoys my coffee and thank you for choosing my Coffee to be reviewed

I haven't been active here for a very long time but back in the day this forum was like a second home and an absolute wealth of information
Vaping is my passion and this review has been a cherry on top for me

This is a juice that is very close to my heart it has taken a quite a while to get it how i like it


Hooked said:


> View attachment 230192
> 
> 
> View attachment 230194
> ...


@Hooked 

Hi there 

Firstly i would like to say thank you for taking the time to review Lenny's Coffee. When @BoogaBooga told me there is a review going to be done. i almost had a heart attack. In my heart i knew its a good coffee but you never know what others think so the nerves kind of kick in.

The feedback is always appreciated be it good or bad as that is how we know if something is right or not 

This juice is very special to me as it took a very long time to get it just right. I am pleased that it is is out there so other vapers who enjoy coffee can enjoy it as much as i do

Vaping is my passion and my bread and butter so this review is a cherry on top for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/21)

And bummer! 3mg sold out!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Eequinox (20/5/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> And bummer! 3mg sold out!


Hi Uncle rob the system is updated there are 4 left.That went fast

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/21)

Eequinox said:


> Hi Uncle rob the system is updated there are 4 left.That went fast



Many thanks @Eequinox!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (21/5/21)

Hi @Eequinox,

I commend you on your attitude, "The feedback is always appreciated be it good or bad as that is how we know if something is right or not." 

Well done again on the coffee!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/21)

Thanks @Hooked

I fancy me a good coffee
What's it like on the coils and wicks?
Have you managed to get a sense of that?

Hi @Eequinox , long time no see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/5/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> 
> I fancy me a good coffee
> What's it like on the coils and wicks?
> ...



@Silver It seems fine, though I've been vaping it for 4 days only. I'll let you know when I have to replace the coil. It's usually between 5 - 7 days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (21/5/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> 
> I fancy me a good coffee
> What's it like on the coils and wicks?
> ...


Nice to be back 
P.s The juice is not brutal on coils and wicks i usually re wick weekly sometime longer depends if i was lazy or not

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (26/5/21)

Hooked said:


> @Silver It seems fine, though I've been vaping it for 4 days only. I'll let you know when I have to replace the coil. It's usually between 5 - 7 days.



@Silver @Eequinox
I had to replace the coil on the 7th day, which is normal for these coils. 
I vape 16 hours per day, but with two mods. One for Coffee and the other for Bakery/Dessert. I vape Coffee exclusively for about the first 2 hours of the day and I vape a lot! After that I take alternate puffs of Coffee/Bakery. The best way to enjoy the flavours!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/5/21)

Thanks @Hooked
Then it sounds like normal wear and tear 

The only reason I asked is that some coffee juices Ive had in the past have needed more frequent wick changes. Fine if you using rebuildables but can get pricey when using commercial coils.

My blackbird tobacco is a coil/wick wrecker of note. About 10mls of that and its time to pitstop! But its so worth it, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/21)

Bazinga! Thank you @Eequinox

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (27/5/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Thank you @Eequinox
> View attachment 230811



I'm interested in your opinion of the coffee @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/21)

Hooked said:


> I'm interested in your opinion of the coffee @Rob Fisher.



Will do a report back after doing some testing @Hooked! I actually tested this juice a few years ago but I can't remember it...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/21)

Hooked said:


> I'm interested in your opinion of the coffee @Rob Fisher.



@Hooked Oh WOW! What an awesome coffee vape! You are spot on with your review! Just started testing it and it reminds me of these German or Dutch Coffee sweets I love so much! @Eequinox this is a Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Oh and Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (27/5/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked Oh WOW! What an awesome coffee vape! You are spot on with your review! Just started testing it and it reminds me of these German or Dutch Coffee sweets I love so much! @Eequinox this is a Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Oh and Bazinga!
> View attachment 230816


I am glad you like it Enjoy Uncle Rob

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

